# Stromwandler 1A AC ------4-20ma



## JensCS (7 Juli 2008)

Ich suche einen Stromwandler zum durschschleifen einer Phase Max 1A und 4-20mA als Ausgangssignal.

Ich konnte bisher nur 5A oder 20A Ausführungen finden und mehrmaliges Durchschleifen der leitung will ich eigentlich vermeiden.


----------



## Farinin (7 Juli 2008)

Hallo JensCS,

also wir nutzen die Stromwandler von MBS:
http://www.stromwandler.de/mbs/download/pdf/swmu/swmu.pdf


----------



## cth (7 Juli 2008)

Hallo JensCS,

gute und einfach zu programmieren die Wandler von Phönix.

http://eshop.phoenixcontact.com/pho...D=852414062&parentUID=204109&reloadFrame=true

Gruß Christian


----------



## Hoyt (7 Juli 2008)

Hallo JensCS

... oder welche von Weidmueller

http://catalog.weidmueller.com/procat/Product.jsp;jsessionid=37218BE595BD34BE6A542CDC1415D70B?productId=(%5bprod3384848809741%5d)&page=Product

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## JensCS (8 Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Die Wandler von MBS sind genau das richtige.

Da bekommt man auch eine Ausführung für 1A


----------

